# LG Flatron L227WT vs  LG Flatron L227WTP



## darkshooter1986 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Ich stehe grad davor mir einen neuen 22 Zöller für meinen Gamerpc zu holen...
Vor kurzem kam jetz der Test des 227WTP raus. Wenn man den so durchliest kommt es einem so vor als hätte man einen mittelwertigen Monitor vor sich... Vieles wird kritisiert an der Bildqualität... Der Vorgänger soll da wohl besser gewesen sein!?!? Ist es normal dass bei den Tests so viele negative Seiten aufgedeckt werden und sind die dann bei andern Monitoren noch gravierender oder warum wird der 227wtp sonst immer so hoch angepriesen??????
* 
*


----------



## DC1984 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi darkshooter,

also ich besitze seit Samstag den 227WTP und muss sagen, dass ich sehr enttäuscht bin. Ich habe zwar keinen direkten vergleich zum Vorgänger aber selbst mein 2 1/2 Jahre alter Samsung 930BF war von der Helligkeitsverteilung besser. Der LG hat links unten einen rel. großen Fleck, wo er sehr Hell ist. Zudem ist es so, wenn man direkt grade davor sitzt, das Bild an den Rändern von der Farbe anders. Also der Monitor geht auf jeden Fall zurück...
schade, habe mich so drauf gefreut.

Kannst du vllt noch mal den Link von dem Test posten?

mfg DC


----------



## leorphee (18. Dezember 2008)

@DC1984
Hast du auch ein wenig an den Einstellungen geschraubt? Ich musste ganz schon nachregeln. Bei Mir ist es gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet. Ich hatte noch andere Geräte hier, aber der LG hatte bei mir gewonnen.


----------



## DC1984 (18. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe auch einiges einstellen müssen und bin mit den Farben zufrieden, aber mit der Schwarzdarstellung gar nicht. Der helle Fleck in der linken Ecke geht mal gar nicht, als ob der da nen Schlag abbekommen hat.


----------



## leorphee (18. Dezember 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hast du dann einen bekommen der diesen Fehler hat, ich habe ihn nicht, aber du wirst bestimmt nicht tauschen wollen? eher ein anderes Model nehmen, oder?


----------



## DC1984 (18. Dezember 2008)

ja, da bin ich echt am überlegen. Wie ist denn der Samsung T220? Ich finde den nur nicht so schön, bzw. er passt überhaupt nicht zum Rest meines Compis


----------



## leorphee (19. Dezember 2008)

Probiere es... ich würde nach wie vor den LG 227WTP empfehlen. Natürlich nur ordentlich eingestellt.


----------



## darkshooter1986 (9. Januar 2009)

naja ich hab ja bei mediamarkt beide schon nebeneinander gesehen... Die Farben vom Lg kommen wesentlich wärmer und kräftiger rüber. der 220 er kam mir so bischen grausstichmäßig vor. allerdings merkt man sowas nur wenn man 2 nebeneinander hat. allein betrachtet sehen beide gut aus...   vom Bild her hat mir der Lg besser gefallen das einzige risen manko was mich grad noch vom Kauf abhält ist dass ich nach ein paar minuten des beobachtens beim Lg  fast schon augenschmerzen bekommen habe  bei hellen bildern. obwohl die Helligkeit eigentilch schon weit runtergedreht war. Vielleicht sin meine Augen diese enorm vielen schwarfen Eindrücke auch nicht gewohnt. Hatte bis jetz nen normalen Laptop wo der Monitor normal Standart hat....

Aber das hat mich wie gesagt schon enorm vom Lg abgeschreckt.... sonst hätt ich sofort zugegriffen...


----------



## reiner.oehl (9. Januar 2009)

hey leute,hab mir den LG W2242T-PF geholt,sehr zu empfehelen was Preis/Leistung betrifft.
Anfangs leichter Blaustich nachgeregelt und gut ist.....bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## darkshooter1986 (12. Januar 2009)

danke aber das war nicht die Frage...


----------

